# Spontaneous reboots and hangs, how to investigate?



## Ievgen (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm experiencing rare reboots or hangs of FreeBSD 9.0 system. As to hangs this usually happens when I interact with net-im/skype either launching it from Gnome menu or closing chat window. I'm not confident whether it's skype's fault. In my case, by saying 'the system hangs' I mean that graphic environment is not responding to any actions, however mouse moves and by pressing the Power Down button I get system reboot in 30 seconds, so I think some part is still working 

And as to reboots, these have happened twice over the last month. 

I can only suspect the KMS patch applied to the 9.0 RELESE sources and new beta Intel driver. But who knows?

Nevertheless, could you advise me how to investigate what had happened to the system when it was suddenly rebooted or hanged?


```
> uname -a
FreeBSD devel-pc 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Fri Apr 27 15:19:53 EEST 2012
     root@devel-pc:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## da1 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug-online-ddb.html

LE: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html


----------

